

Where are my flying... motorcycles? - Zak
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/9494328/Aerofex-hover-bike-brings-Star-Wars-transport-closer-to-reality.html

======
Zak
I remember seeing <http://hover-bike.com/> last year, but this one seems to be
closer to production-ready.

